# I need clock sounds - "tick tock tick tock" - sample library or kontakt patch?



## adg21 (Nov 5, 2010)

any ideas? cheers


----------



## David Story (Nov 5, 2010)

Use a wood block, or the Bridge in SD2. There's lot's of ways to get this effect. If you want a real clock:
sonomic.com


----------



## jeffc (Nov 5, 2010)

There are some great ones in the Logic/Garageband sample library....


----------



## adg21 (Nov 5, 2010)

cheers, real clocks / stop watches is indeed what I'm after. woodblocks just don't cut it.

will check out sonomic


----------



## nikolas (Nov 5, 2010)

I would imagine that what you're after is a sfx, rather than 'music' sample. So head over to www.sounddogs.com (for example) and find what you're looking for. 

Since people using clocks, usually are after th 60/12 tempo beat, I would imagine that it wouldn't be hard tweeking it a bit to make it work.


----------



## gmet (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are two samples I used for a 'WWF' cue some time back.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 6, 2010)

If you happen to have Evolve, there are some tick-tocks somewhere in the quirky cartoonish drumlike kits.

- Piotr


----------



## autopilot (Nov 6, 2010)

tonehammer have that library click don't they?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 6, 2010)

autopilot @ Sat Nov 06 said:


> tonehammer have that library click don't they?




Yea they have a 'stop watch' - used it yesterday.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 6, 2010)

have u checked microhammer?


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 6, 2010)

A stopwatch is on the AD-FX library by BestService. I think it is very cheap now and as a download lib on their download-website.


----------



## rJames (Nov 6, 2010)

Do you use Logic? Apple loops


----------



## Dinosound (Nov 6, 2010)

Best Service had one I think.
It was called Clockworks if I remember right...

Best,
D.


----------



## marce (Nov 7, 2010)

At freesound.org you have some free ones. Search for clock.


----------

